# Please help to identify



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

First pic is some sort of Favia, LPS.
Second pic is a torch coral, LPS. Is this the same as Tabatha's?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I need to get somethings like favias and whatnot. I need to get a bigger tank.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I did big mistake and showed to wife new arrivals in SUM. As result got order to go there. 

At least trying to be smart and to find out if I will be able to care for them properly

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Flavia and Torch.. both very nice versions of them (some torchs arent that nice)

I love corals like the torch.. i like the swaying motion in the tank.

I think those were in the 120-165 dollar range (was at SUM yesterday)

Beautiful corals typically lighten your wallet...

*Dont ever bring your wife to Reef Raft if she orders you to buy nice corals* You will walk out without your retirement funds


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I read about the torch and it is out off scope. The very demanding coral

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Torch isn't hard to keep - basically the same as all the other Euphyllia. I think you already have an anchor or frogspawn in your tank. Same care, it is photosynthetic and I know you have reef roids, so he will be a happy camper


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Torch isn't hard to keep - basically the same as all the other Euphyllia. I think you already have an anchor or frogspawn in your tank. Same care, it is photosynthetic and I know you have reef roids, so he will be a happy camper


I visited SUM on Saturday again. You weren't there, but I got 3 more nice pieces

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

